# UPS'es whose USB interface works with FreeBSD



## Gambler (Dec 14, 2009)

Which UPSes do you know that support FreeBSD when it comes to the USB interface for orderly shutdown? Is there a list somewhere online? As far as I can tell, there is no standard interface for that, so it's up to the manufacturers to release the specs or write drivers.


----------



## tlc337 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have an APC CS 350, and under 7*, it worked flawlessly.  I brought down the system cleanly after a couple of long power outages, but kept it up during a couple of short ones.

However, it is completely non-functional under 8.  I've got a thread in this forum on it.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 15, 2009)

Gambler said:
			
		

> Which UPSes do you know that support FreeBSD when it comes to the USB interface for orderly shutdown? Is there a list somewhere online? As far as I can tell, there is no standard interface for that, so it's up to the manufacturers to release the specs or write drivers.


Most APC with USB cable will do the job. There is a nice daemon ported to FreeBSD that works for me at least in FreeBSD from 6-r till 8r

Regards,

George


----------



## Artefact2 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd recommend you the APC ones, there is a compatibility list on the Apcupsd page


----------



## Gambler (Dec 17, 2009)

Hm... Only one brand? That's strange.

Let me extend the question. What UPS do you use (if any) and how do you deal with extended power outages that go on longer than the UPS can handle?


----------



## Artefact2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Gambler said:
			
		

> Hm... Only one brand? That's strange.
> 
> Let me extend the question. What UPS do you use (if any) and how do you deal with extended power outages that go on longer than the UPS can handle?



I use the BK650EI, because the battery can be changed, and it has USB connectivity (and it works very well with Apcupsd). And it's pretty cheap too. It gives me ~8-10 minutes of battery power.

Power outages never go longer than that here. It's always less than a second or a few minutes at most. If it goes longer than that, well it still gives enough time to shut down things properly (Apcupsd does that by default). ZFS mirrors are strong, but it's still better to shut it down properly, especially when running database servers


----------

